# G.Skill Trident Z RGB DDR4-3200 DIMM CL16  VS CL14



## paysen (13. März 2017)

Lohnt es sich, den rund 35-40€ teureren CL14 zu nehmen? Beide laufen ja auf 3200MHz.

Timings vom CL14:
CL14-14-14-34

Timings vom CL16:
CL16-18-18-38

Hauptsächlich spiele ich nur mit dem Rechner.


----------



## Guru4GPU (13. März 2017)

paysen schrieb:


> Lohnt es sich, den rund 35-40€ teureren CL14 zu nehmen? Beide laufen ja auf 3200MHz.
> 
> Timings vom CL14:
> CL14-14-14-34
> ...



Wenn dir die 1-2 FPS mehr wichtig sind ja, sonst würde ich die 35€ lieber woanders reinstecken

Niedrige Timings bringen dir in Spielen so gut wie gar nichts, da meistens die GPU limitiert, sowas bringt dir nur etwas wenn du das letzte Prozent Leistung für Benchmark High Score´s rausdrücken willst


----------



## Threshold (13. März 2017)

Der Aufpreis dafür ist schlicht zu hoch. Lohnt nicht.


----------



## amdahl (13. März 2017)

"Lohnt" sich sehr wahrscheinlich nicht. Es sei denn du hättest den Anspruch grundsätzlich auch noch das letzte Prozent Leistung rauszuqetschen. Aber dann würde es sich für dich auch "lohnen" auf einen I7-7700k umzusteigen. BTW: Timings kannst du auch selbst anpassen. Mit ein bisschen Handarbeit bekommst du den _billigen_ RAM wahrscheinlich ähnlich eingestellt.


----------



## markus1612 (13. März 2017)

Guru4GPU schrieb:


> Wenn dir die 1-2 FPS mehr wichtig sind ja, sonst würde ich die 35€ lieber woanders reinstecken
> 
> Niedrige Timings bringen dir in Spielen so gut wie gar nichts, da meistens die GPU limitiert, sowas bringt dir nur etwas wenn du das letzte Prozent Leistung für Benchmark High Score´s rausdrücken willst



Das sind wahrscheinlich nicht mal 1-2FPS, denn kaum ein Programm profitiert wirklich von niedrigeren Latenzen.


----------



## Guru4GPU (13. März 2017)

markus1612 schrieb:


> Das sind wahrscheinlich nicht mal 1-2FPS, denn kaum ein Programm profitiert wirklich von niedrigeren Latenzen.


Ich meinte die minimalen FPS, aber wie gesagt, 35€ dafür zu zahlen lohnt sich nicht, das Geld wäre besser in einen CPU Kühler investiert um den Prozessor (etwas mehr?) zu übertakten


----------



## paysen (14. März 2017)

Okay, vielen Dank für die Antworten


----------



## Monzy82 (4. Januar 2019)

kurze frage was ist besser für gaming 3200 mhz cl 14-14-14-34 dual channel oder 3200 cl16-18-18-38 quad channel


----------



## markus1612 (5. Januar 2019)

Monzy82 schrieb:


> kurze frage was ist besser für gaming 3200 mhz cl 14-14-14-34 dual channel oder 3200 cl16-18-18-38 quad channel



Du meinst 2 Module vs 4 Module, oder?
Ob du Dual-Channel oder Quad-Channel hast, hängt nämlich einzig von der verwendeten Plattform (CPU) ab.
Wenn man eine Plattform mit Quad-Channel-Interface (was LGA2011-3 ist) hat, sollte man das auch nutzen, also immer Kits aus 4*X Modulen nehmen.
Die Bandbreite verdoppelt sich ggü. Dual-Channel, d.h. RAM im Quad-Channel hat bei gleichem Takt die doppelte Bandbreite.
Man sollte natürlich immer (egal ob Dual- oder Quad-Channel) so wenig Module wie möglich nehmen, um sich nicht unnötig die RAM-Bänke zu verbauen.


----------



## Monzy82 (5. Januar 2019)

markus1612 schrieb:


> Du meinst 2 Module vs 4 Module, oder?
> Ob du Dual-Channel oder Quad-Channel hast, hängt nämlich einzig von der verwendeten Plattform (CPU) ab.
> Wenn man eine Plattform mit Quad-Channel-Interface (was LGA2011-3 ist) hat, sollte man das auch nutzen, also immer Kits aus 4*X Modulen nehmen.
> Die Bandbreite verdoppelt sich ggü. Dual-Channel, d.h. RAM im Quad-Channel hat bei gleichem Takt die doppelte Bandbreite.
> Man sollte natürlich immer (egal ob Dual- oder Quad-Channel) so wenig Module wie möglich nehmen, um sich nicht unnötig die RAM-Bänke zu verbauen.



Ok super danke für deine antwort markus1612


----------



## Monzy82 (5. Januar 2019)

habe jetzt 4 riegel also lasse ich es mit 8 lieber sien 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

